# Automatic fish feeders



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I need feedback from those that own any. Prefer a AA model. I've read some reviews on Petsmart about some models moulding and moisturing up but I think that's because of the high temp fish tank for high temp fish and the moisture give off entering the feeder faster.

I'm trying to setup a automatic feeding tank so I have one less thing to worry about and can just look at the fish when I want and if I'm out for extended leave I don't have to worry about not feeding them. 

It would be nice if there is a 1 month feeder. Tho I'd probably set mine up for every 2-3 days for feeding as I've read that fish can survive up to 7 days without food if healthy.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

A thought came to mind while reading some of the auto feeders. I was thinking of installing a 5v mini fan with a flashlight power regulator and a POT to keep the RPM's low but keep the air flow blowing down a DIY feeder chute with some clear air lift tubes so you can see to make sure no food is stuck in the chute. The mini fan will ensure moisture is not really building up by going up the tubes to get to the fish feeder.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> I need feedback from those that own any. Prefer a AA model. <SNIP>


Keep looking...you get what you pay for and AA stuff is cheap, flimsy garbage. Any company that actually has to say _"a reputable brand of quality aquarium equipment"_ on their web page is probably BS'ing.

I was been convinced to purchase a UV unit and a pump, after my experiences and reading others' experiences online, I'm convinced AA = Crap.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I am using Eheim Automatic Feeder
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17908/si1319927/cl0/eheimautomaticfeeder
for feeding while I am away and I am very happy with that feeder.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

jarmilca said:


> I am using Eheim Automatic Feeder
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17908/si1319927/cl0/eheimautomaticfeeder
> for feeding while I am away and I am very happy with that feeder.


This one is OK, but I only used it for a while until I have a major accident. After that it's been collecting dust. My grief is that the portion control is too flimsy. I once acidentally bump it while moving it around to open my lid. As a result it empty the entire month of food in 1 day.
As for the other brand, I don't even bother to look at them.
There is another one from Eheim that I know I will trust. Just waiting for the price to come down. Let me see if I can find it ...

Ok here it is:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17908/si2346565/cl0/eheimautomatictwinfeeder
This one uses a spiral twister to move the food out (like those chocholate bar dispesing machine). The amount of food it dumps in is control by the amount of rotation it takes. This is much better as there is amost zero chance of emptying the entire content into the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought the same eheim unit as jamilca and zebrapleco. Haven't tested yet but I will soon. In fact I'll hook it up tonight. For me I wanted to add an extra daily feeding and more consistency to my fish's feeding schedule, and to cover whenever I'm not home.

It was advise by the guy in ba that model of eheim is more reliable then the other models in their store. A few of those units cost more, including a higher-priced eheim model. He added using pellets insead of flakes is best for any auto-feeders. 

One that plugs in (with battery backup), has air-hose attachment or moisture removing technology, separate daily compartments for feeding prolly best for longer term usage, & the more (user-friendly) programming options the better


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Personally, I'm not a fan of the new Eheim auto feeders if you are using 1-2mm NLS pellets or thin flakes similar to Omega One. Of the 5 client of mine, they don't dispense the flakes and the pellets section jams with the mentioned foods.

Cleaning them up is a bit of a PITA.

Though I prefer the older Ehiem auto feeders, I'd wait until the new year as they have some QA/QC issues to address as this year, of the 24 that I have bought, 12 have "failed" in that they do not rotate all the way if you are using pellets. Even 1/2tsp they stop rotating 1/2way.

HTH/JME


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> Keep looking...you get what you pay for and AA stuff is cheap, flimsy garbage. Any company that actually has to say _"a reputable brand of quality aquarium equipment"_ on their web page is probably BS'ing.
> 
> I was been convinced to purchase a UV unit and a pump, after my experiences and reading others' experiences online, I'm convinced AA = Crap.


What is this "AA" model you guys are discussing?

I'm also in search of an automatic feeder (or two) to feed my fishes while the whole family is on vacation. I've been thinking of getting this

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17908/si1318755/cl0/currentusaaquachefaquariumfishfeeder

any thoughts?


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Seriously, someone should make a refrigerated automatic feeder. I dont even care if its AC powered. I hate packing my freezer with my fish food...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Gshock said:


> Seriously, someone should make a refrigerated automatic feeder. I dont even care if its AC powered. I hate packing my freezer with my fish food...


I'm sure this is technically possible, but commercially impractical. I can picture myself something like a small freezer with food dispenser much like ice cube dispenser. All these would cost you a grand at least, if someone decides to build one.

However, if someone builds one that works, at just few hundred dollars, it will be a hot seller among reefers.


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Whoever builds such a beast contraption has my respect forever...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've a few ideas in my head right now. This auto fish feeder thread is during partly into DIY as well as commercial product feedback.

For a DIY I was thinking of using a drill bit, cheap dollar store racing car kit motor (give the car to some kid to build it and possible take some of the gears out as well), 3v regulator ( 2 x AA = 1.5v ), a 555 timer (if I ever figure out how to work/wire those things) or wire to a plug and plug it onto cheap $3 household timer.

Something like this feeder here


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Wtac & Zebrapleco, the eheim automatic feeding unit 3581 is the one I bought. Is that the one you had troubles with ?

Those plans look good AquaNeko, wish I was that handy lol.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

wtac said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of the new Eheim auto feeders if you are using 1-2mm NLS pellets or thin flakes similar to Omega One. Of the 5 client of mine, they don't dispense the flakes and the pellets section jams with the mentioned foods.
> 
> Cleaning them up is a bit of a PITA.
> 
> ...


Really? That's interesting to know. I pretty much have the 3 mm NLS and Omega flakes in mind. Damn, I would be pretty piss if they keep jamming like that. It's expensive as hell, I'd expect it to work flawlessly. When they first came out, it was around $120. Thanks for posting.



AquaNeko said:


> ... Something like this feeder here


Wow, this kid is a wiz. Poor farmer though. Carrots will never grow that shallow. He needs deeper soil.



DaFishMan said:


> Wtac & Zebrapleco, the eheim automatic feeding unit 3581 is the one I bought. Is that the one you had troubles with ?
> 
> Those plans look good AquaNeko, wish I was that handy lol.


Don't know the unit number, but it's the one posted by jarmilca's link. Check the portion slidder. If it's nice and solid, it will be useful for a while until it starts to get lose. If it's lose to start with, return that peice of garbage. It's no good because with every turn, the portion door opens bigger so the next time it will dump more until the entire content is dumped into your tank. That's my only grief with this unit, if only you can lock in your setting. Every one of my tank would have one running now.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

DaFishMan said:


> Wtac & Zebrapleco, the eheim automatic feeding unit 3581 is the one I bought. Is that the one you had troubles with ?


Not sure of the model number but the old/original model is a single hopper that, IMHO, where a QC/QA is asleep at the wheel and the new model has the dual hopper where, IMHO, has issues if you use NLS 1-2mm pellets and flakes of the same "thickness" as Omega One flakes.

Hope I clarified that


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, this kid is a wiz. Poor farmer though. Carrots will never grow that shallow. He needs deeper soil.


It depends what type of carrots the guy is planting. It's not soil. It's soilless. I think he's using clay pellets or perlite for the carrots. There must be a water tube around to regulate the amount of water and cycle to that carrot bed because perlite holds water and air pockets pretty good tho you'd probably want less floodling I think so the root crops are not water logged. That's the magic of aquaponics reusing all the fish waste as fertilizer. The fertilizer itself in savings pays for it self over time as you may have to apply 2-4 times if using soil farming. http://www.portablefarms.com/faq.htm Small profile for a 6x8" greenhouse.

Back tot he feeder thing. I think the drill method will work well if you used a 1/4 - 1/2 drill.

------
|***|
|***|
~~~~~~~~|====[ ]
~~~~~~~~|
| |
------

~ = drill bit
[] = motor
* = food
= = back end of drill bit

And a thin can to hold the food (5 in 1 test strip tubes?)


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine's the same one as linked by Jamilca.

The portion door is snug as is the part holding the drum.
Thanks Peter, I will keep a close eye on that.

I wanted to test with the dorsigeras using flakes first. Removed from box, filled 3/4 full of flakes, set feedings for 2pm and 6pm (just for test). 
Programming is simple, just like a digital light timer. I'm working from home today, which gave me time to test and observe.

I positioned it on top left of the rear light strip, the strip holds it higher up from the water surface to reduce chance of moisture, hoping.

That Eheim button to test how much flakes will drop or add a quick extra feeding is a nice feature. I tested, then easily edit the drum spin setting from double to single turn. My portion slider about halfway. The 2pm feeding went ok, with enough food to last a few minutes.

If this works I can try 3-4 smaller meals at consistent times for conditioning,
plus being covered for when I'm not home. Peace of mind for me, hoping my experience with it will be positive


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok an observation that may help others. I noticed with the eheim 3581 that I need to not let the amount of food in the holder drop under a quarter full or hardly any flakes drop out. If you're using daily easy to keep an eye on it, or tilt it so the flakes go down to the opening, put back into place, then press the button. Vacation ? Fill that puppy up.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

It's been a month now, the eheim 3581 has been working great.
When you're not home much, they're pretty sweet to have and reduces worry.

My test was just flakes. This morning I mixed and mixed 5 foods together in there. Protein flakes, spirulina flakes, algae tablets (broken into 4 so it won't jam up the dispenser), freeze-dried bloodworms, and shrimp pellets. Now the dorsigeras, endlers, and bn plecos get a more varied diet. I still do treats and extra feedings myself as it's good to have that interaction with the fish.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> It's been a month now, the eheim 3581 has been working great.
> When you're not home much, they're pretty sweet to have and reduces worry.
> 
> My test was just flakes. This morning I mixed and mixed 5 foods together in there. Protein flakes, spirulina flakes, algae tablets (broken into 4 so it won't jam up the dispenser), freeze-dried bloodworms, and shrimp pellets. Now the dorsigeras, endlers, and bn plecos get a more varied diet. I still do treats and extra feedings myself as it's good to have that interaction with the fish.


All 5 mixes into one slot of the feeder or one different feed per slot in the feeder?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

The feeder I have has a single drum compartment, no separators for day or separate foods. I pre-mixed the foods in a small bowl, then filled up the drum.


----------

